# Albuterol (J7620)



## alexcuervo (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anybody knows if I can bill Albuterol (J7620) together with my nebulizer at the office? When I look up J7620, it says it can only be billed through DME. Is the nebulizer at the office considered a DME? Thank you.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Feb 1, 2010)

alexcuervo said:


> Does anybody knows if I can bill Albuterol (J7620) together with my nebulizer at the office? When I look up J7620, it says it can only be billed through DME. Is the nebulizer at the office considered a DME? Thank you.



YES, The nebulizer is the dme....cpt 94640


----------



## dinaraju06 (Jan 11, 2018)

LOVE2CODE said:


> YES, The nebulizer is the dme....cpt 94640



Hi dear,

What if the nebulization was given in the hospital.Can I bill J7620 to medicare?

Your help will be appreciated.

Regards

Dina Raju


----------

